# Orlando Magic vs. Los Angeles Lakers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Magic vs. Los Angeles Lakers, 7 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | D. Stevenson  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Los Angeles Lakers
Coached by: Rudy Tomjanovic 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































C. Atkins | K. Bryant | C. Butler | L. Odom | C. Mihm

Key Reserves:






















B. Grant | B. Cook |L. Walton 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Point Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Lamar Odom


Injury Notes:
Cuttino Mobley and Kelvin Cato are still listed as questionable for tonight's game. Michael Bradley was placed on the injured list, and Mario Kasun was activated. 


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- The Orlando Magic look to remain perfect at home this season when they face the Los Angeles Lakers on Friday at TD Waterhouse Centre. 

With a last-second win over the Milwaukee Bucks in their opener and an impressive victory over the explosive Dallas Mavericks on Tuesday, the Magic have created plenty of excitement in their first two home games. 

In Tuesday's win, Hedo Turkoglu came off the bench to score a team-high 19 points. 

With shooting guard Cuttino Mobley and center Kelvin Cato questionable for Friday's game, Orlando will need another strong effort from Turkoglu and Pat Garrity, who scored 16 points in the Magic's 106-96 loss to the Washington Wizards on Wednesday. 

The additions of Steve Francis, Mobley, Cato, Turkoglu and rookie Dwight Howard and the return of Grant Hill helped the Magic vastly improve from last season, when they didn't get their third win until their 22nd game. 

The Lakers limp in after a 23-point loss to the Memphis Grizzlies on Wednesday. Los Angeles shot just 37 percent (28-of-76) from the floor, including a 4-of-19 effort from star guard Kobe Bryant, who said afterward he was bothered by an injured left foot. 

The performance Wednesday came after a pair of wins for the Lakers. Los Angeles has beaten three opponents by an average of 11.7 points while suffering three losses by an average of 29. 

Bryant has led the Lakers in scoring in all six games. In the Lakers' three losses, he is shooting 34 percent from the floor. In their three wins, he is shooting 43 percent. Bryant is averaging 27.7 points. 

Los Angeles has dominated the series, winning 24 of 31, including 10 of the last 11. 










My Prediction: The Magic have played well at home thus far, winning both of their games including a 10 point win over Dallas. The Lakers got trounced their last time out, and Kobe injured his foot during the game. With all that in mind, I think the Magic will pull out a close one in Orlando tonight, 101-96.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Game Thread

I look for this to be a fun and close game. Dont wanna predict the outcome though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lakers at Magic, 7

WHERE: TD Waterhouse Centre.

RECORDS: Lakers 3-3, Magic 3-2.

BROADCAST: TV -- Magic Television Network, WRBW-Ch. 65; Radio -- 580 AM (WDBO); Spanish-language 1030 AM (WONQ).

MAGIC UPDATE: Orlando center Kelvin Cato (sprained right ankle) and guard Cuttino Mobley (strained right groin) are questionable after missing Wednesday's game in Washington. Cato has a better chance of playing than Mobley. Without Mobley, the Magic will have big problems dealing with Kobe Bryant. DeShawn Stevenson started in Mobley's spot Wednesday, but he was not effective. The Magic didn't practice Thursday, using the day for rest and rehabilitation.

LAKERS UPDATE: Much like the Magic, the Lakers have an entirely new look this season. While the Magic rebuilt their team with players from the Houston Rockets, the Lakers have rebuilt their team with three key players from the Miami Heat. They also added former Evans High standout Chucky Atkins as their point guard. They have been hot and cold this season, playing terribly in two of their three losses. Bryant is shooting 37.7 percent.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: See how the Magic try to defend Bryant, probably the hardest guy in the league to defend. He could put on a show at both ends of the floor. The Magic likely will challenge center Chris Mihm. A few hundred tickets remained as of Thursday night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Orlando should just let Kobe do pretty much whatever he wants and try to shut down everyone else. We're gonna need Dwight to stay on the court tonight. We should be in pretty good shape being at home.

Now that Bradley has been put on the IR, there could be a Mario Kasun sighting tonight in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think Orlando should just let Kobe do pretty much whatever he wants and try to shut down everyone else. We're gonna need Dwight to stay on the court tonight. We should be in pretty good shape being at home.
> 
> Now that Bradley has been put on the IR, there could be a Mario Kasun sighting tonight in Orlando.


Especially if Cato's out again tonight, Kasun should definitely see some time on the court. I wanna see what he can do, personally.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Augmon's getting the start at SG tonight to try and slow down Kobe. Good move by Johnny Davis in my opinion.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I heard Kasun was proclaiming himself as the "Mihm Stopper" earlier today.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

One of the ****tiest quarters of basketball I've ever witnessed. You've got to be kidding me. :no:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh man, this team couldn't be any more inconsistent. Great second quarter, cutting the lead to 4 with Francis on the line for two. Hill, Francis and Howard are playing extremely well, especially in this quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That was the down. Now is the up. :laugh: 

This team is the definition of hot and cold.

I love seeing Grant go toe to toe with Kobe. Stepping it up. I think the best way to beat the Lakers is to have someone who can challenge Kobe and get him out of rhythm and get him out of the team game.

Some crappy calls against Orlando. Hedo's block and the 2nd foul against Howard which was a ghost call.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

:laugh: 

This team is nuts.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

What a comeback. It looked like we were about to get blown out, no we're up 2 at the half.

Hill and DeShawn both doing a decent job of guarding Kobe. Dwight only has 2 fouls, so he's got 4 to play with in the second half. Turkoglu played well again. He does a lot of good things on the court.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What an unbelievable half of basketball. :laugh: 

Steve Francis caught fire in the second quarter there, damn! 21 points in the half. 4 points and 7 boards for Dwight Howard. 12 points, 5 rebounds and a couple dimes from Grant Hill. Turkoglu and Garrity each chipped in with 5 off the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

One thing i've noticed .. I love the way Francis plays and he is a great player. Does so many good things and plays like a bull out on the court. On the negative, he is most definitely not a true PG, although we all already knew that. But he misses a lot of wide open cutters going through the middle.

Thats why I like seeing the ball in Hill's hands more often. He can see and make those passes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's why I love the lineups where Hill is handling the ball, or even Nelson is in the game with Francis at the off guard position. Throw Turkoglu, Howard and Battie or Cato in there and we've got our best lineup, easily in my opinion.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Stat of the half*

Magic Turnovers-
First Quarter: 7
Second Quarter: 0


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope we don't play like this all year. They are going to drive me nuts with this hot and cold crap. It has basically been every game. And there seems to be no real rhyme or reason for it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Being able to come back from such a huge deficit and to be leading at the half is amazing to me. The Magic have just shown that they can come back from a boneheaded quarter and be very productive. Time for second half what could be in store for the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

My prediction, Orlando scores 2 pts in first 8 mins of 3rd quarter and go down 25, then score 40 points the last 4 mins of the quarter. 

:laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, I was a little off.

He do! He do!

Great D by Grant Hill on the Kobester. I was expecting Kobe to kill Hill when he switched over to him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He do! He do!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah Dwight, good hustle.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with his 6th consecutive 10+ rebound game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight, welcome to a Kobe Bryant poster.

:laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Who woke up the shooters? About time, isn't that right JNice? Well JNice, yes it is. Great to see. I agree, JNice.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

End of 3rd Quarter Magic up 93- 80. One of the best played quarters I've seen from them. Everything seemed to click.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Turkoglu and Garrity absolutely lit it up in the third. Another great quarter from the Magic. 93 points after 3 quarters!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Who said Garrity wouldn't play a role on this team and would struggle to get minutes? Hobo, where you at boi?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grant Hill and Steve Francis have combined for 42 points, 14 rebounds and 10 assists and only 3 turnovers thus far. Great play offensively from those two.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Who said Garrity wouldn't play a role on this team and would struggle to get minutes? Hobo, where you at boi?


Actually, I said if it were up to me Garrity wouldn't play a role on this team, I knew he'd get some time. But hey, what do I know? :grinning:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Turkoglu and Garrity absolutely lit it up in the third. Another great quarter from the Magic. 93 points after 3 quarters!


It couldn't have happened without all those dimes the guards were handing out. It seemed like every play there was a missed shot by the Lakers and a fast break with an assist for a dunk or tree-pointer. It was also quite nice to see Mario Kasun see some playing time with Batie and his four fouls on the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando has got to watch out for the Kobe kalls this quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I said if it were up to me Garrity wouldn't play a role on this team, I knew he'd get some time. But hey, what do I know? :grinning:


Yeah, just messing with ya. Good to see his 15% FG percentage going up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando has to be careful right now. Execute on offense and don't give Kobe 3pt plays and we win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great thing about Hill vs Kobe, Hill has a name. He's got the refs respect against Kobe. That has been pretty key tonight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Here come the Kobe kalls.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

116-106 Magic. Garrity goes on fire hits a couple more three pointers.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Garrity for 3! Hill for 3! Ball game! 

Put this one in the win column boys and girls! Great effort by Kobe and the Lakers though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Can we say Grant Hill is officially back? He stepped up to the challange tonight. Bigtime. He was fantastic. Actually, everyone was. Francis, Hedo, Garrity ... with a little defense, we might have won this one by 35.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

By the way... the officiating in this game is dreadful. The most obvious fouls aren't getting called for the Magic but the touchy-feely fouls against the magic are called every time. I doesn't look like thats going to affect the game to much.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HILL! HAHA


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Magic win 122-113, to stay unbeaten at home. A great game to watch filled with lots of scoring and action and an all-around awesome performance for the Magic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

122-113 Final.

Boxscore


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Magic win 122-113, to stay unbeaten at home. A great game to watch filled with lots of scoring and action and an all-around awesome performance for the Magic.


Agreed. What a great game to watch. Some impressive games.

Francis 32pts, 9 asts, 8 rebs
Hill 27 pts, 12 rebs, 4 asts, 4 stls
Hedo and Garrity combine for 44 pts
Dwight Howard with 15 rebounds


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Excellent play tonight from Hill, Francis, Turkoglu and Garrity. I can't say anything more than a great effort tonight in a come from behind thriller. This season's been so fun to watch so far, to think we still have 76 games(plus playoffs hopefully) to go...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Dwight Howard with 15 rebounds


How long do you think he'll keep his 10+ rebounds every game streak?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Now if we could only not play any of the crappy teams that we lose to. Oh, and play all the remaining games at home. Then we'd be fine.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I've done more than my fair share of criticizing Johnny Davis this season already, so I think I'll be the first to praise him for what he did tonight. Without Cato or Mobley again, he went with the veteran and defensive specialist in Augmon to start the game, but quickly went to Turkoglu when things went sour at first. His substitution patterns were much better tonight, and he showed excellent judgment in my opinion and a certain amount of guts in taking Howard out of the game in the last minute to put on the veteran Garrity after Dwight had made a couple rookie mistakes. I applaud Johnny for that. Garrity abruptly went in and knocked down a 3 to ice the game. 

Here's to Johnny Davis. :clap:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> 
> 
> How long do you think he'll keep his 10+ rebounds every game streak?


Well, Shaq's record was 12 in a row I think to start his rookie year. Not sure if Dwight will get it. Not because anyone will stop him from it, but probably a game full of foul trouble will keep him from getting it.

Amazing thing is, he is getting 10+ boards every game and he has been in foul trouble a couple times and in most of the games there have been quite a few balls that he has gotten his hands on but didn't put in.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

When was the last time the Magic had four guys with over 20 points in one game?

Francis- 32
Hill- 27
Turkoglu- 23
Garrity- 21


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> When was the last time the Magic had four guys with over 20 points in one game?
> 
> Francis- 32
> ...


Probably back to the Shaq, Penny, Nick, and 3D days.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably back to the Shaq, Penny, Nick, and 3D days.



Boy were those the days... contending for the NBA championship. Hopfuly we're heading down that path again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Boy were those the days... contending for the NBA championship. Hopfuly we're heading down that path again.


Yeah... the great thing is, that team became known for protecting home court. They didn't lose much at home. And it seems like this team is starting to do that. Which is great and means attendance will probably go up at home, making the home games even better.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I made Francis and Hill co-Players of the game, I just couldn't decide between the two. Both played terrific games.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- Kobe Bryant tried to rally the Los Angeles Lakers, but the Orlando Magic had too many answers. 

Steve Francis scored 32 points against his former coach as the Magic continued their solid start with a 122-113 victory over the Lakers. 

Bryant tried to take matters into his own hands, scoring 14 of his season-high 41 points in the fourth quarter, when the Lakers cut a 15-point deficit to four. But Orlando's superior depth proved decisive down the stretch. 

Four players scored at least 20 points for the Magic (4-2), who spotted the Lakers a 37-21 lead after the first quarter. Grant Hill contributed 27 points, Hedo Turkoglo 23 and Pat Garrity 20. 

Francis, who spent the first four years of his career playing for Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich in Houston, hit a jumper from the top of the key to make it 113-106 with 2:20 left. 

Hill, who looks more comfortable with each passing game as he tries to stay healthy, put the finishing touches on Orlando's victory with a pair of 3-pointers in the final two minutes. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20041112/LALORL/recap.html


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't want to be the pessimest here, because that was an incredible game, especially after the 1st quarter, but I noticed some things.

1. About Dwight: To steal a line from Bill Walton, "Throw it down, big man!" He needs to go up strong and dunk the ball down after those offensive rebounds.

2. About Stacy Augmon: Has anybody else been really unimpressed with this guy? I don't think he has it anymore. He's much more of a liability on the offensive end than Garrity is on the defensive end. And that's a tough thing to do. Plus, his defense isn't that great anymore that you can overlook his offensive weakness.

3. About Matt Guokos: Did anybody catch that one term, "stay-with-it-ivness"? He's dull as they come, and isn't pointing out anything analytically that most everybody can't see for themselves. No wonder the Cavs didn't want him back after last season. I hope he's not here after this season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> I don't want to be the pessimest here, because that was an incredible game, especially after the 1st quarter, but I noticed some things.
> 
> 1. About Dwight: To steal a line from Bill Walton, "Throw it down, big man!" He needs to go up strong and dunk the ball down after those offensive rebounds.
> ...



1. In all fairness to Dwight, most of those he grabbed tonight he had 3 guys around him and he tried to get himself into position to go up and kept getting the ball knocked away. He obviously needs to get stronger. Once he does and he learns how to get himself position to finish those, watchout. 

2. He's ok. Not worthy of starting. He did get the block at the end of the New Orleans game to seal it. Johnny Davis made a good move yanking him early to put in Hedo. Augmon might have been able to handle Kobe 6 years ago, but not anymore.

3. Agreed. Too bad Goose had to allegedly feel up some teenage girl.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> I don't want to be the pessimest here, because that was an incredible game, especially after the 1st quarter, but I noticed some things.
> 
> 1. About Dwight: To steal a line from Bill Walton, "Throw it down, big man!" He needs to go up strong and dunk the ball down after those offensive rebounds.


Dwight will learn. He's not doing much offensively now, but he's still having a big impact on the team on the defensive end and on the glass. That's all I really expected from him this year anyway, so I've been happy with Dwight's play so far. It'll only get better.



> 2. About Stacy Augmon: Has anybody else been really unimpressed with this guy? I don't think he has it anymore. He's much more of a liability on the offensive end than Garrity is on the defensive end. And that's a tough thing to do. Plus, his defense isn't that great anymore that you can overlook his offensive weakness.


Agreed. He played pretty poorly tonight, and hasn't done much in the early parts of this season.



> 3. About Matt Guokos: Did anybody catch that one term, "stay-with-it-ivness"? He's dull as they come, and isn't pointing out anything analytically that most everybody can't see for themselves. No wonder the Cavs didn't want him back after last season. I hope he's not here after this season.


Agreed again. Bring back Goose! Bring back Goose!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 2. He's ok. Not worthy of starting. He did get the block at the end of the New Orleans game to seal it. Johnny Davis made a good move yanking him early to put in Hedo. Augmon might have been able to handle Kobe 6 years ago, but not anymore.


It was a good thought by Davis, but he made the smart move to pull him in favor of Hedo.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, November 12
Orlando 122, Los Angeles 113 

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Postgame_Quotes_October_11-119597-66.html


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Didn't get to see this one but I'm glad to hear we pulled out the win. Hill, Francis, Garrity, and Hedo all with great games. Hopefully Howard's offense comes around and we can get Mobley and Cato back ASAP.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

With this win and the Heat's loss to the Spurs tonight, the Magic move into a tie for first place in the division with the Heat, a half game up on idle Washington. Dwyane Wade missed the game tonight for Miami, and is day-to-day with a sprained ankle. The more games he misses, the better for us. It'll be very difficult for Shaq to win with the garbage around him if Wade's not in, just like it'll be for Wade if Shaq goes down.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Updated Season Averages:*
Steve Francis- 20.8 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 6.0 apg
Grant Hill- 19.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 3.2 apg
Hedo Turkoglu- 16.0 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.7 apg
Dwight Howard- 7.7 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 1.7 bpg
Pat Garrity- 10.1 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 37.5% 3-PT

Miserable Stat of the Day:
Tony Battie- 21.4% FG for the year so far :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> *Updated Season Averages:*
> Steve Francis- 20.8 ppg, 8.5 rpg, 6.0 apg
> Grant Hill- 19.0 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 3.2 apg
> ...



Considering we are 4-2 and -

1. Hill is only going to get better if he stays healthy
2. Dwight will probably only improve as the seasons goes along
3. Garrity's shooting percentages have nowhere to go but up
4. Battie's shooting has been terrible
5. Missing Mobley and Cato two games each
6. Mobley has been pretty sub-par so far
7. Nelson should get better as the year goes along

I'd say things are looking pretty good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MAGIC 122, LAKERS 113 
Magic shackle Lakers
Orlando falls behind by 18 but rallies around 27 points and 12 boards by Grant Hill.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer111304,1,6797586.story?coll=orl-magic



> The announced crowd of 17,283, the first sellout of the season, roared and stood through the final 30 seconds.
> 
> Orlando is 4-2, all its victories coming against teams that made the playoffs last season. The Magic, who were 4-24 against the Western Conference in 2003-04, have three victories over the NBA's strongest conference.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> MAGIC 122, LAKERS 113
> Magic shackle Lakers
> Orlando falls behind by 18 but rallies around 27 points and 12 boards by Grant Hill.
> ...


I got excited that we had a sellout but then I remembered it was the Lakers we were playing . Nevertheless, we have several impressive wins to go along with a couple of embarrassing losses.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> When was the last time the Magic had four guys with over 20 points in one game?
> 
> Francis- 32
> ...



According to ESPN - January 1997


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> According to ESPN - January 1997


Wow. I wouldn't doubt we do it again at some point or another this season. Between those four and Mobley once he gets back, we have 5 guys who can easily drop 20 on any given night.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8. Despite Grant Hill hitting 2 of 2 3-PT, Garrity hitting 5-7, and Turkoglu hitting 4-8 yesterday, the Magic are still only making 31% of their 3-PT as a team. You know that'll improve, and Turkoglu and Garrity will both be around 40% from behind the arc by season's end. Mobley shouldn't be far behind them, either.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!


Grant Hill has got some great form on his chest bump. Looks like he was practicing it over the summer.


----------

